# Sojos?



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a free sample of the dehydrated dog food called Sojos. Has anyone else here tried it for their dogs? They have different varieties where you can add your own meat, as well as one that already has meat in it. The sample was the one where you add your own meat. Website: http://www.sojos.com/


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have requested samples and we are going to try it. It's very high quality - but has lower protein than we are used to. 

We are trying several right now:

Grandma Lucy's - all flavors - very good but I add more meat.
Dr. Harvey's - love this stuff. 
Sojo's - it's on the way.

I've also tried honest kitchen - which I didn't love it's very green and the dogs didn't like it. 

Leslie


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried the Honest Kitchen, but no one would eat it. Both Micky (maltese), and my cat turned their noses up at it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Its funny that you posted this as I was just going to post about their treats! I am so happy with their grain free bone treats. While they are a little big to be used as training treats - they make great rewards and if broken in half can double the treating power !!! 

I don't know much about their food products but I can say the treats are great!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Jul 20 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807747


> I got a free sample of the dehydrated dog food called Sojos. Has anyone else here tried it for their dogs? They have different varieties where you can add your own meat, as well as one that already has meat in it. The sample was the one where you add your own meat. Website: http://www.sojos.com/[/B]


I fed the European mix to my dogs for close to 2 years, mixed with raw antibiotic-free meat and ground organic veggies. The dogs loved it ... but my dogs live to eat. opcorn: They are all very healthy, too, so I can't say this diet improved their health. They got dentals just before I switched and I was able to go about 6 mos. longer than usual before their next dentals. And their coats and nails grew like wildfire! I stopped feeding Sojo's after 2 years because my population grew and it was becoming cost prohibitive and very time consuming. If I had one or two dogs I would definitely consider going back to the Sojo's diet.

MaryH


----------

